# Awesome spawn



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Almost 5 months ago I spawned a White lavender Halfmoon male to a Pastel Green female from my Green Butterfly/Marble line. I am really pleased with the offspring. Here are a few of them.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, amazing!

Is this is same Chard that lives in Arkansas? If so, I'd be interesting in buying a male, possibly female from you perhaps (I live in Cabot)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

nice chard! I wish my bettas would spawn! It's interesting how all the fry are different.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful. I want one. How much do your bettas cost? I just lost my very first betta yesterday after having him for 2 years and he was 3 years old.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

LOVE the 4th one down, is he for sale?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

They're so beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the second and sixth one. I would love to have them.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

The first and last one got shipped to there new homes today and Flare it bought one of the Lavender Red males. @lmb, I have about 45 or 50 males from this spawn. They are going fast so if you want a pair you better jump on it. @ ZD12 Sorry to hear about your loss. I lost an old guy yesterday. A Red and Blue Dragon Delta with an awesome spoon head. Not something I would breed or sell but he looked fierce. Even though I have over 2,000 Bettas I still get attached to the ones I keep. These guys are going for $14 to $20 so far.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is that in all or plus shipping?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Betta sales*



ZebraDanio12 said:


> Is that in all or plus shipping?


PM sent. I have a notice in the trading post on the main forum for my Bettas for sale. You can contact me there or send me a private message. I didn't mean for this to be a sales pitch or advertisement. I'm just thrilled with the outcome of this spawn and wanted to share some of their pictures.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Flare said:


> LOVE the 4th one down, is he for sale?


I want to keep and breed that one especially.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Chard56 said:


> I want to keep and breed that one especially.


Can't blame you! He is awesome!!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I found this guy in my Red Gold Dragon spawn. I'll be breeding him! Red Flame Dragon!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

OOh. Pretty!


----------

